# My Garage Build:



## Dan_Mol

Just submitted "permitted development" forms and plans for my garage extension.

Which got passed this week as permitted development so in next week or two will get started.

Currently have a single 3m x 7m garage but will be doubling the width to 6m x 7m and fitting a 4.2m wide sectional door (14' in old money)

Nothing exciting as yet, no pictures but as soon as I get started I'll get the photos coming.

Been wanting to do this since bought the house 2yrs ago but thought better keep other half happy and sort the house first.

:buffer:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Just so you get an idea;

Existing single:









Planned double:









I did want a peaked roof, but due to being on the boundary it wasn't so easy, so settled for the space I wanted rather than trying to gain a bit of height.


----------



## glenn st

Looking forward to seeing this budi am sure you cant wait to get started good luck with it


----------



## ryand

Looks a good plan, be good to see the build in progress so we can all get more garage envy! Good luck!


----------



## mattcoupturbo

Ow cool, like these threads. Subscribed.


----------



## Scotty Pro

Don't forget to take plenty of pics, I love these sort of things 
I'm so jealous, I don't have a shed never mind a garage


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well got up this morning to mark it out, start digging foundations but shortly after the heavens opened so called it a day and put car in garage gave it a clean. Hopefully get some dry weather tomorrow or I'll get my spade out one might after work.



















And result of a rainy day...









Itching to get started now.


----------



## mattsbmw

Look forward to seeing progress on this


----------



## Phil H

excellent we need another garage build thread!!


----------



## Rexob

Dan_Mol said:


> Just so you get an idea;
> 
> Existing single:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planned double:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did want a peaked roof, but due to being on the boundary it wasn't so easy, so settled for the space I wanted rather than trying to gain a bit of height.


Looking good dan :thumb: i would love a double garage one side for the car the other side for the bike  im looking forword to seeing the build progress.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well had more wonderful Cumbrian weather today, helped GF's mam paper her bedroom, got home and thought fook it...

Here's my garden, I mean pond:









Anyways got started so no going back now...


















Hoping to have it dug out this week and then will have to keep fingers crossed for some decent weather, to get some concrete poured.


----------



## Marky-G-66

Excellent thread... I will definitely be keeping my eye on this:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Supplies arrived, took some moving down the drive. Finishing foundations tomorrow need to cut the tarmac and dig out underneath whatever is there. Then hopefully get the concrete mixed and poured one evening after work.


----------



## rizo

how you been digging the foundations? can't see any digger tracks?


----------



## Dan_Mol

rizo said:


> how you been digging the foundations? can't see any digger tracks?


The old fashioned, hard but free way, with a spade! Last will be done tomorrow, then will use the same spade to chuck gravel and cement in the mixer, for concrete. Bit of a budget build so if can save money doing it myself, that's how it's going to be done.


----------



## trv8

Dan_Mol said:


> Anyways got started so no going back now...


You're digging in the wrong place :doublesho.
The pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, seems to be the other side of the garage :lol:.

Good luck with the build :thumb:.


----------



## craigeh123

looks ace , my garage isnt big enough to fit a bloody car in , would love to extend it but it sits on the boundary so no room to widen it , yours is gonna be a good size


----------



## MEH4N

this is going to be a great build.

Credit to you for doing most the work yourself.


----------



## svended

Looking good and subscribed. What part of Cumbria are you?


----------



## Dan_Mol

trv8 said:


> You're digging in the wrong place :doublesho.
> The pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, seems to be the other side of the garage


Ha, I tried to chase it but I just couldn't find the end, darn pot of gold.



svended said:


> Looking good and subscribed. What part of Cumbria are you?


Originally Allonby, bought this place 18-24months ago just on outskirts of Wigton.

Thanks everyone, can picture it finished in my head just bit off reality yet.

:thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66

Dan_Mol said:


> The old fashioned, hard but free way, with a spade! Last will be done tomorrow, then will use the same spade to chuck gravel and cement in the mixer, for concrete. Bit of a budget build so if can save money doing it myself, that's how it's going to be done.


Like the way you do things...Not scared of a bit of grafting... just grabbed a spade and got on with it... excellent:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Almost finished, 400mm / 16" wide trench all way round now apart from front, need to cut bit more tarmac away tomorrow night after work, then empty the trench, level it off as best I can then mix concrete.

More highly unexciting pictures of a hole I've dug in my garden :lol:


----------



## Dave182

Going to enjoy this!


----------



## martin_46

Nice work indeed, and respect for getting this done yourself :thumb:


----------



## Aletank

:thumb: Looks good 
Did you have any quotes from builders ?
How much do you think this will cost doing most of it yourself ?


----------



## Zetec-al

Looks good mate, will keep my eye on this! wish i had a bloody garage!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Aletank said:


> :thumb: Looks good
> Did you have any quotes from builders ?
> How much do you think this will cost doing most of it yourself ?


I've not had any quotes from builders, my Dad has been in the building trade 45years, GF's Dad does alot of building / plastering in his work and GF's brother is a qualified electrician so my labour, their expertise it will be a complete DIY build.

Depending on what door I go for £1500-£2000 completely finished, plastered inside and out, electric door, lights, etc.

Materials so far are around £450 that should get me to roof height. Keeping tabs on cost so will be able to confirm once complete.


----------



## shudaman

Dan_Mol said:


> I've not had any quotes from builders, my Dad has been in the building trade 45years, GF's Dad does alot of building / plastering in his work and GF's brother is a qualified electrician so my labour, their expertise it will be a complete DIY build.
> 
> Depending on what door I go for £1500-£2000 completely finished, plastered inside and out, electric door, lights, etc.
> 
> Materials so far are around £450 that should get me to roof height. Keeping tabs on cost so will be able to confirm once complete.


same here mate best way to do it is yourself if you can

good luck with the build:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Hi dan looking forward to your updates


----------



## Dan_Mol

Foundations finally dug out, seeing the pile of soil, gravel, rocks and clay makes you think should have got a mini digger. But it was all free so can't complain.

All being well mixing and pouring concrete foundations Saturday morning.


----------



## Phil_b88

Looks like its going to be a smart garage, not too bad a price either!

I can only dream!


----------



## Dan_Mol

This morning was supposed to be the day for mixing concrete to pour foundations....

Woke up went outside and seen this:










Still raining pretty heavy now so even if I empty it with a few buckets, will be full again in no time!

It's bloody August, where is the sun?!

:wall:


----------



## Skodaw

Dan_Mol said:


> This morning was supposed to be the day for mixing concrete to pour foundations....
> 
> Still raining pretty heavy now so even if I empty it with a few buckets, will be full again in no time!
> 
> It's bloody August, where is the sun?!
> 
> :wall:


Look on the brite side - your grass is lovely and green :wave:


----------



## ianrobbo1

Bet your hedges take some keeping neat!!


----------



## ford nut

Looks like theres a lot more digging to be done... looking at the level of the water front to back... or is it an optical illusion?...
Good luck with this.. do love a good garage build...:thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66

Could do a bit of Bog snorkling...:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well decided boks to it, emptied it out with a bucket, mixer fired up and concrete is now in and sun is sneaking out to help it dry.

3 stepped levels of concrete so it keeps a decent depth the whole way through the trench.

Will stick a photo up later when water starts clearing from top.


----------



## evobaz

SUBSCRIBED

I had been planning on building a new double garage but think it would spoil my house and garden so early next year I'm building an extension onto the back of my existing garage and then replacing the asbestos roof and fitting a new roller door , side door and freshening up the inside etc.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Just need to set now, it's warm and windy so should help things along.

If you look closely, can see the three different levels, these were put in to maximise depth, without having to dig stupidly deep.

First few courses of blocks will be laid flat to further spread the weight.

Hopefully get a few laid after work this week all being well.


----------



## shudaman

Top Job:thumb:


----------



## Ross08

Nice project, gonna keep subscribed to this one


----------



## Dan_Mol

Finally got started tonight, 2 courses laid horizontal, 1 course laid vertical, next will be damp proof level.

Not bad for a couple of hours after work, anyways the photos:




























Only down side, clutch went in my car today so that may eat into my budget for next months supplies!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Damp proof down in corner, few courses up at the back and to the side door, will need to cut some out the block for the door. Easy enough to do later when have actual door off to trial fit.




























Put some additional foundations in for some supporting pillars which I will tie into the existing as it goes up.

Need to take the sthil saw up existing garage, before continuing to tie in there. That will make it neater when time comes to take the wall out, rather than cutting at awkward angles.

More bad weather expected this week too


----------



## Marky-G-66

Coming along nicely:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Few more blocks laid this afternoon...




























Starting to get a feel for the size when stand back and look at the extension.


----------



## Bratwurst

Are you tying the new block to the existing brick (next to the green panel)?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Lorenzo said:


> Are you tying the new block to the existing brick (next to the green panel)?


Yeah, using wall ties in each corse. Bit like these http://www.ancon.co.uk/products/wall-ties-and-restraint-fixings/wall-starter-systems but without the full bar, just individual brackets each time.


----------



## cleancar

Watching this with interest , I'll be doing the same to mine next year , what's your plans for the roof ?


----------



## shudaman

comeing along well 
are u putting a wide garage door in?


----------



## Dan_Mol

cleancar said:


> Watching this with interest , I'll be doing the same to mine next year , what's your plans for the roof ?


Metal roof sheets, couldn't have a peak due to height would have required planning, this falls under permitted development.



shudaman said:


> comeing along well
> are u putting a wide garage door in?


Yeah, 14ft x 7ft sectional door.


----------



## daniellll.bee

You need to get this finished! Will look nice when it's done!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Few more...


----------



## Zetec-al

Nearly at roof height! LOoking good!


----------



## Derekh929

Coming along nicely


----------



## Dan_Mol

Had a good day on garage today, 100 or so blocks laid, now can't reach any higher off my hop ups, few scaffold frames required to lay my boards across.

Almost at stage to strip existing garage and get the wall knocked down, anyways pics of where the build is up to...




























To show the slope on the garden and the door is roughly same height, just need to raise the garden path up quite a bit when get to that stage:


----------



## cossierick

Making good progress, looks like it will be a nice size.

Il be keeping an eye on this

Rick


----------



## rizo

looking good.


----------



## 20vKarlos

cool build!

updates!!


----------



## Dan_Mol

No update really, another course of blocks on since last pic, course of bricks going on then 4x2 wall plate to secure roof.

Had guy round to measure up for steels and roof materials, going to go for anti condensation coated sheets, more expensive but quieter, warmer, and won't drip causing damp.

My builder (Dad) is on holiday so just been doing little bits as don't want to go wrong :lol:


----------



## Ratchet

Subscribed. :thumb:

Well jealous, unfortunantly I have no room for a garage so bought a 8x6 shed instead :lol:.

Cant wait to see this finished.

Self builds always the best imo. :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

Great progress! Subscribed


----------



## robgooch

Looking good mate, will be following this


----------



## Marky-G-66

Coming along very nicely:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well ordered today...

2 x 8" Steel beams 4.5m & 6m
8 x 6m Grey roof sheets with anti condensation coating
7" x 3" timber joists

That's put a dent in the "budget" build :lol: get the wall finished and existing garage stripped ready for wall coming out. Need to get myself to the gym ready for lifting the 250kg beam into position.


----------



## mattsbmw

great progress so far!

When are you expecting to have completed it by?


----------



## ianrobbo1

coming along nicely!!:thumb:


----------



## streaky

Nice build project and thumbs up for taking it on yourself.


----------



## Dan_Mol

mattsbmw said:


> great progress so far!
> 
> When are you expecting to have completed it by?


Quite like it water tight ASAP, so can spend my time over winter sorting the inside. Once roof is on though I can get scratch coat and plastered ready to paint.

No real time scale, be done when its done.

Hopefully roof on and block work finished by end of Oct, baring in mind will soon be weekends only due to dark nights creeping in.

Most looking forward just to seeing the size once the wall is down, at moment feels like two tight single garages.


----------



## evobaz

How do you secure the wall plate to the blockwork? I'll be doing something similar when I extend and re-roof my existing garage next year.


----------



## Dan_Mol

evobaz said:


> How do you secure the wall plate to the blockwork? I'll be doing something similar when I extend and re-roof my existing garage next year.


Use these... http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Con...p+Bend+1000mm+Total+length/d210/sd2797/p49585

Different sizes available, screw to top them screw to wall. Keep roof from lifting off in high winds.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well started taking roof off yesterday... Surprising what was actually attaching the roof (not a lot haha) and under the sheets was very wet fibreboard :|










So woke up this morning and checked in the garage.... Yes I've got an indoor swimming pool, glad I disconnected the electrics before bed :lol:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Started taking more of the roof off between finishing work and not being able to see anymore.










Left inside looking something like a bomb had gone off










Spent an hour filling bin bags to take to tip, lucky it's a 2min drive away in car, no skips here :lol:

Joists out, the two courses of bricks holding the joists came out with them so started laying a course of blocks to replace them.










Then I over estimated how much water was in the sand when doing a mix, so used the left over to start scratch coating.










That now just requires the 4x2 wall plate and straps on. Hopefully roof sheets will be here soon, taken a week off work to hopefully get cracking, fingers crossed its dry.

Get rest of roof off tomorrow between F1 and football, more tidying ready for tip, bit of stress relief knocking central wall out and shouldn't be far off by next weekend.


----------



## a1diamond

Looking Good:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Roof all off, seven trips to the tip and its all disposed of. Good tidy up and knocked a bit of wall down so I could back fill the insides and get some bricks to go under roof plate.










Cars washed and back to TV in time for football.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Getting there! Looks like its going to be big when is done!


----------



## jlw41

Coming along nicely now :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well got some more done again today, cut a few of the old 6x2 joists down to 4x2 so could use as wall / roof plate.

Fitted lintel above side door, built up the side wall and back wall to finished height. Need wall plate along the other side when cut some more 6x2 down.

Next job is to get garage door off, pour bit more foundation for the extra pillar required for new door. Pretty much ready for the steels now. Spreading the rubble across the floor, saved a barrow load of cement waste from knocked down wall to compact in the holes.

Hopefully more progress next weekend if stays dry, dark nights have put stop to much through the week now.

Anyways, pics:




























Anybody after the old garage door 7ft (W) x 6ft 6ins (H) it's going cheap, if collected.

:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed

This is like watching a Grand Design program in photo form. Great stuff.


----------



## wylie coyote

Looks like you're going to have a really great amount of space there. Waiting for the next update.:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK

Coming along really well! Also looking forward to the next update


----------



## riles

Was nice to see it take shape giving you a hand today mate, now spoil these people with our pictures of progress from today.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Didn't get any as was dark by time you had finished kicking my **** on Fifa. Will get photos tomorrow. Appreciate your help today mate would have been a long boring job on my own.

Update in the morning with photos!


----------



## riles

Have no idea what happened to me on fifa last night, havn't played it for months either, and your welcome for the hand mate, any time seen as I'm going to be spending a bit of time in there a bit of help is the least I can do.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well yesterday with Riles help I got side door off, garage door off, wall knocked down to open up the space. I can only describe as HUGE now all the wall and pillar is down.

Used the bricks from the wall as hardcore to level off the base, bit of massive jigsaw puzzle.

Dug where the pillar will be built and mixed up a bit of concrete. That's now set and ready to build, fingers crossed steel beams will be here this week.

Need to dig a trench for the 6mm armoured cable and join it with a submarine joint so it will reach up the pillar where fuse box will be located.

Hopefully someone bids on the door ending tonight, so can get it collected and out the way.

Anyway photos:


----------



## Phil1971

Great job. Nice to see it being done stage by stage. Will be a great space to work in once finished :thumb:


----------



## Keir

Looking good


----------



## Dan_Mol

Not been any updates for a while, due to waiting on my steel I beams. Ordered a few weeks ago, finally being dropped off this Friday or Saturday with a 4" plate welded on the front so can hide it with block work.

Garage door sold on eBay for the large sum of £0.99 collected last night so thought would try the car in for size haha...



















Got the trench dug for the electric supply, and will extend the 6mm cable with a submarine joint so can get that filled in again.

Can't decide what to do with the existing concrete floor, smash it up and start again or pour some fresh over the top.

Fingers crossed roof should be on within the next two weeks and can start plastering inside on wet days.


----------



## ryand

Look great, looks a bit tight getting the car in there!? :lol:


----------



## JWO

Smash up and start again. Assuming you're putting a damp proof membrane in below concrete too? Looking good!


----------



## 20vKarlos

coming along


----------



## Dan_Mol

It's a good job was no H&S officers around here this morning, would have had a heart attack haha.

6.0m steel beam spanning roof in centre - check
4.5m steel beam spanning door opening - check










Some interesting improvisation to get them fitted, glad that's out way now et ready for the roof and finish building the front up!


----------



## talisman

nice build so far...imagination runs wild with your method to getting the steels in place,thats the great thing of doing it your self, the rule book is out the window.


----------



## mattsbmw

Great progress.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Buried the cable, had a tidy up, laid the joists etc out ready for tomorrow hopefully if weather stays dry, will get rear joists hung and front wall built up a bit.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Slightly under estimated how many blocks I need to finish the front.

Two courses to go on the front which will hide the steel, about 20 blocks (will pick up this week) but can atleast get the joists hung Sat morning ready for the roof sheets at first opportunity.


----------



## verbarthe

Coming together very nicely


----------



## rich1880

Looking good, what is the reason for the steel spanning the roof?


----------



## Dan_Mol

rich1880 said:


> Looking good, what is the reason for the steel spanning the roof?


It's to support the roof joists, cheaper doing it this way than spanning 6m lengths of wood across the whole garage.

All will become clear when joists are in, but basically, joist from rear wall to central beam, joist from beam to front wall (garage door)

Bit of poor explanation, shall post a pic when it's done.


----------



## Zetec-al

Cant wait to see it finished! looks great mate.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Rich1880 hope this post makes it a bit clearer than my poor description...










Ready for the roof sheets, just need collected from depot hopefully get chance this weekend.


----------



## riles

boom....coming along nicely.im free sunday if your about?


----------



## PaulN

Dan_Mol said:


> Rich1880 hope this post makes it a bit clearer than my poor description...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the roof sheets, just need collected from depot hopefully get chance this weekend.


I guessing your doing most of the work yourself. Its looking good but why not look into a pitch tiled roof while your at it, would be a much better long term job and id guess no including costs of tiles not too much more with A frame wood eves.


----------



## Dan_Mol

PaulN said:


> I guessing your doing most of the work yourself. Its looking good but why not look into a pitch tiled roof while your at it, would be a much better long term job and id guess no including costs of tiles not too much more with A frame wood eves.


Done this way due to planning, its built on the boundary with next door so height restrictions apply.

I submitted plans for a pitched roof as "permitted development" and turned down due to height, so I changed to how it is now so I didn't need planning permission etc.

This is all passed under "permitted development" due to not exceeding the boundary height limit.


----------



## mattsbmw

Dan_Mol said:


> Done this way due to planning, its built on the boundary with next door so height restrictions apply.
> 
> I submitted plans for a pitched roof as "permitted development" and turned down due to height, so I changed to how it is now so I didn't need planning permission etc.
> 
> This is all passed under "permitted development" due to not exceeding the boundary height limit.


Thats a good idea, do you need building regs approval for it?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well car is all tucked up in the dry....



















Roof is on, just needs the flashings made for the edges, and the roof is water tight.

Has a nice fleece lining inside, which is supposed to stop condensation and reduce noise. But just happy to finally have a roof, so even when it's raining I should be able to get on with jobs inside.

Could do with weather warming up a bit before do the concrete floor.

:buffer: time


----------



## mercboy

what is the height restriction on a dual pitch roof ,3 or 4 meters!!!


----------



## Dan_Mol

mercboy said:


> what is the height restriction on a dual pitch roof ,3 or 4 meters!!!


3mtrs for permitted development, need to be 1mtr away from the boundary amongst other criteria.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Nearly there looks awesome!


----------



## Dan_Mol

No exciting updates really...

Had some type 1 sub base delivered and spread that out over the floor to level it out prior to concreting. 

After Wickes delivery man kindly dumped a dumpy bag of sand I middle of drive a day early. I had to move by hand into the garage.

Started scratch coating the inside block work, still plenty more to get round, and boxed the inside of the steel in ready for garage door.

Garage door ordered and should be delivered first week or two in Jan. once that's on can crack on rendering inside and start wiring.

Roll on lighter nights and warm dry weather haha.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Well the garage door is finally on:










Need to sort the concrete floor, get flashings on the roof, side door fitted and its finally water tight to start cracking on.

Hopefully weather stays dry and above freezing so can actually get it finished.


----------



## jamesgti

Coming along nicely mate.


----------



## cleancar

very nice , thats one large space ! , how much and what size was the door ?


----------



## Dan_Mol

cleancar said:


> very nice , thats one large space ! , how much and what size was the door ?


4.2m (width) x 2.0m (height) x 42mm insulated
Rear mounting kit for low ceiling height, electric motor, fitted was £1400.

Was going to fit it myself but found fella local that beat all online companies and included fitting cheaper so was a no brainer.

Roof and door were always going to be expensive bits so glad they are now out the way.


----------



## Ongoing

Thats going to be a nice space, when its all finished


----------



## Dan_Mol

Not been doing a great deal of late, too dark after work, too cold to do anything with frost / snow.

Got a bit more scratch coating done inside, pretty much half way round the internal walls. Then cement render to go on top of that.

Just ordered 8 JCC slim strip lights which I plan to try and set in between the roof joists and leave flush with the boarded ceiling when done.










Just need to decide how to lay them out as original plan was to have a section at the back partitioned off for any clutter (buckets / pressure washer etc.)


----------



## shudaman

Were u get the light from mate 
Aint got a clue what to do with mine!?


----------



## cleancar

How much were the lights ?


----------



## TOMMY_RS

Looking good so far. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Dan_Mol

shudaman said:


> Were u get the light from mate
> Aint got a clue what to do with mine!?


Wholesale eBay - Search JCC Linea Glide on eBay loads for sale in various sizes.



cleancar said:


> How much were the lights ?


I made an offer which seller accepted, worked out about £19.00 each inc delivery. (Which is cheap for JCC stuff)

Went for these due to how slim in comparison to a standard strip light and diffuser.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Any links for lights mate? Can't see many ! Maybe looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Any links for lights mate? Can't see many ! Maybe looking in the wrong place.


Click here

A lot must have ended tonight, some on but keep an eye on above link sure more will be relisted also.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Inside scratch coated, now need to start putting smooth cement render on ready to sort electrics.

My old man is on holiday again so floor has been put off until he returns to give me a hand, or rather me give him a hand!

Bought a site light so I could get on at nights, bulbs didn't last an hr so hoping to get it swapped! And back to it after work this week.


----------



## polt

Looking awesome mate !!


----------



## sfstu

yeah i'm loving this thread...:thumb:
watching with interest as may be moving soon to a place with a double garage but, it'll need a lot of work...and need to be on a budget too so planning on doing as much as i can myself, though i'm no builder...:thumb:


----------



## Nicholas

Looks massive, you have gained a lot space, nice job!


----------



## Dan_Mol

sfstu said:


> yeah i'm loving this thread...:thumb:
> watching with interest as may be moving soon to a place with a double garage but, it'll need a lot of work...and need to be on a budget too so planning on doing as much as i can myself, though i'm no builder...:thumb:


Me either, I'm an IT Technician. Only one way to learn, lucky as my Dad has been in the trade from 16, now retired so great teacher.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Finally got the block work finished above the steel beam today, then applied the scratch coat, so thats all the block / brick work finished other than putting some copping stone above the door stop water seeping into any gaps between the blocks.










(bits of wood on the top are there as a straight edge, will remove once cement sets a bit more.)

:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Inside scratch coated, except for couple of pillars.

Bit of a tidy up last night in prep for concrete floor going down, bit of work to do first but got most of next week off so plan is to get ready mix delivered one day.


----------



## cossienuts

very nice space


----------



## polt

Coming on great mate look forward to seeing the floor down, had any idea's for flooring or painting? :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

polt said:


> had any idea's for flooring or painting? :thumb:


Have a sample tile I quite fancy putting down, but for now it will be painted grey in the summer as I already have the paint.


----------



## Keir

Bigger than my living room that dude. Very nice.


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Decent work chap, be good to see a picture of the lights once they have been installed, looks pretty Good :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Thanks for comments.

Electric supply cable extended and now buried under the floor. Ready mix wagon couldn't get down drive so as expected had to barrow concrete from road to garage.

But it's in, just waiting for it to go off a bit more to polish it up again.


----------



## busterbulldog

Taking shape now,soon be there


----------



## polt

Looks great and coming together nicely, pity about the harrowing though lol


----------



## GTISnoopy

Just reread the complete thread, coming together very nicely very impressive. 
Are you still on budget?


----------



## Avanti

Dan_Mol said:


> Thanks for comments.
> 
> Electric supply cable extended and now buried under the floor. Ready mix wagon couldn't get down drive so as expected had to barrow concrete from road to garage.
> 
> But it's in, just waiting for it to go off a bit more to polish it up again.


I had mine pumped in


----------



## jon-sri

Fantastic thread mate can't wait to see it totally finished :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

GTISnoopy said:


> Just reread the complete thread, coming together very nicely very impressive.
> Are you still on budget?


It's still a fairly budget build, stands me about £3600 at the moment considering door was £1450 don't think its too bad.

I need electric cable, sockets, trunking, other than that its basically my time rendering, painting, finishing.

Then over time cabinets, flooring but that's for another day.

I think I'll get everything finished for £4000 - £4500. Then save up to make it nice inside with extras over time.

Got it all closed off and watertight now. Door sealed on new concrete floor, fuse box required and a few socket so can do away with extension from the house haha.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Cement render starting to go on the walls, back wall done and between first pillar also done.



















Hopefully get few more done soon, give week or so to dry and maybe even splash some paint on over Easter (if I get carried away)


----------



## Keir

Is that an electric door?


----------



## Bratwurst

Aw man, I love that joint 

Coming together really well :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Keir said:


> Is that an electric door?


Yeah it's and electric door, rear mounted springs due to height restrictions. The motor is just out of sight in those pics. Can see it better top of pg13.


----------



## cleancar

Did you cement render the walls to save plasterboarding and then plastering ?

I take it your just going to paint the walls ?


----------



## Dan_Mol

cleancar said:


> Did you cement render the walls to save plasterboarding and then plastering ?
> 
> I take it your just going to paint the walls ?


I've always had the intention of cement render finished walls, although plasterboard and plaster would give a smoother finish, I couldn't see any benefit for the extra cost.

Boards, board adhesive, finish plaster is a lot of expense for no real gain IMO especially on single skin block garage.

Yes, plan is to paint walls and floor, hopefully something else with the floor over time.


----------



## evobaz

What type of sheeting have you used on the roof?

My garage currently has asbestos sheeting but i'm having it changed at some point. I get a fair bit of condensation dripping onto the car off the roof just now (not sure if its off the asbestos or the roof joists)


----------



## Dan_Mol

evobaz said:


> What type of sheeting have you used on the roof?
> 
> My garage currently has asbestos sheeting but i'm having it changed at some point. I get a fair bit of condensation dripping onto the car off the roof just now (not sure if its off the asbestos or the roof joists)


They are anti condensation coated roof sheets from a company called Steadmans.

It will be the roof sheet that's causing condensation they all do. It's difference between internal and external temps and as they warm just starts to drip. I have a metal workshop behind the garage, its like it rains in but all condensation.

These still condense but the coating (fleece like) carries the damp along the roof slope and off the edge. Simple but very effective.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Been a bit quiet of late, was the passenger in this... Video been a bit sore / stiff so not much other than a bit of painting.

Back on it this week, got the neighbours external wall scratch coated, that took some doing being 7.5m in length.

Got the copping stones above the door, makes it look more finished.



















Done the slope into the garage to meet the floor so once that's set can start parking my car in there again.










Also to try keep the dust down I've added a coat of PVA to the concrete floor, that's drying at the moment will get another on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bratwurst

OOF, nasty crash man!


----------



## wylie coyote

Finishing your garage looks a bit safer than being a passenger in that Quattro....:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Cant beleve that happend, he cant be happy sounded like a monsta 
Garage looks good too lol


----------



## 20vKarlos

No way!!! This isn't Haimish's car is it? I can't believe that video!


----------



## Dan_Mol

20vKarlos said:


> No way!!! This isn't Haimish's car is it? I can't believe that video!


Yeah its Hamish' car. We were giving it a first run out! I take it you follow his build thread somewhere? Don't worry it's being fixed, hopefully back out soon.


----------



## IYRIX

nice garage build there!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Small update... Getting there!

All rendered inside, painted white just one small patch on back wall needs another coat.




























Now ready for trunking to go on and start running electric cable for lights and sockets.


----------



## sfstu

looking good...:thumb:

you got any ideas what you're gonna do storagewise yet...?
i've just moved and now have a double garage D) which i'm currently trying to get organised...:doublesho its taken me weeks to find and sort a water leak so now need to crack on with installation of some old kitchen cupboards which i will in time replace the doors on...:thumb:
need to paint my walls but haven't the time at the moment...

look forward to seeing yours finished...:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

that looks mint!


----------



## Dan_Mol

sfstu said:


> you got any ideas what you're gonna do storagewise yet...?


Funny you should ask... I've been pricing up wickes take home kitchen units today, the Miami range is very cheap but on viewing the doors you can see why, so plan to wrap them in vinyl.

Got them in my basket online just can't bring myself to click buy! Been on look out for some local second hand!


----------



## sprocketser

Great Garage buddy ! Congrats on the build .


----------



## scotty86

Looking good. Can't wait to see it fully finished


----------



## sfstu

Dan_Mol said:


> Funny you should ask... I've been pricing up wickes take home kitchen units today, the Miami range is very cheap but on viewing the doors you can see why, so plan to wrap them in vinyl.
> 
> Got them in my basket online just can't bring myself to click buy! Been on look out for some local second hand!


looks ok for a garage...? vinyl wrapping and maybe changeing the handles would look totally different...
i'm going to get the wickes takeaway doors only as cupboards are all sound and well fixed to wall now, but something similar to the miami and have been thinking too about vinyl wrapping...:thumb: i'm on a budget as there's so much to do in and around the house that i can't spend too much on garage...yet...:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

That's a great job you've done


----------



## 20vKarlos

Dan_Mol said:


> Yeah its Hamish' car. We were giving it a first run out! I take it you follow his build thread somewhere? Don't worry it's being fixed, hopefully back out soon.


Yea I've followed it on corsaSport since it was first posted.

I've not been on there for a long while now so had no idea it was finished


----------



## Puntoboy

I love these threads, makes me really jealous. This is the thing I'm most looking forward to when buying a house, getting my own garage I can do what I like with, preferably building it too! Well done to you!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Gave in and ordered the kitchen units while 20% off offer is still on. Going to order some vinyl and wrap them. Will run the dado trunking off the height of unit work top.


----------



## S9XLY

Great project mate, been watching from the start! Top work!

X2 on being shocked by that video though  I've followed Hamish's build of the Quattro from the start and seen it in the flesh. My hart sank when I saw it flip due the the time and effort gone into that car! It's not just an Audi Quattro by any means!


----------



## Dan_Mol

S9XLY said:


> Great project mate, been watching from the start! Top work!
> 
> X2 on being shocked by that video though  I've followed Hamish's build of the Quattro from the start and seen it in the flesh. My hart sank when I saw it flip due the the time and effort gone into that car! It's not just an Audi Quattro by any means!


Don't worry its well on way to being fixed!

Small update... SWA cable ran in trunking up the wall.










Kitchen units arrived, got them made up so can sort height for dado trunking once all levelled out.



















Left a 1m gap between the centre for a small work bench or to store a tool box in the future as will still have workshop for all messy jobs.

Hopefully get trunking on this weekend then get cable ran for sparky to wire up.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Trunking all fixed to wall last night...










First fix done on all the sockets, (still need to decide on where to put lights) and spent tonight cutting all the facias tonight...




























All cables ran back to fuse board location, now just waiting on sparky to wire it up next week, while I sort lights.


----------



## Puntoboy

That looks awesome mate. Will be great when it's done. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ianrobbo1

Very nice!!:thumb:

I'd have put the trunking just a bit higher, as I can see "things" getting stuck between worktop and trunking, that'll need fishing out with a screwdriver!! 
not a criticism just what I did in my last garage :wall:


----------



## Ongoing

jealous!!! looks really good bud


----------



## cleancar

looks very good ! , looking forward to the next updates !


----------



## Covenantor

*Dado*

Why Dado?
will you not need to clean that too much?
Or was it, too good a deal to refuse??


----------



## Dan_Mol

Covenantor said:


> Why Dado?
> will you not need to clean that too much?
> Or was it, too good a deal to refuse??


It was quite a good deal, not one I couldn't refuse but still quite good. I prefer the style of this to lots of drops and single boxes on the wall.

Plus if I choose to run some extra sockets later I can simply cut a backbox in and add to the ring.

Has its pros and cons, will need cleaned about as much as any other trunking.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Dan, great progress since the last time i was on here! keep up the good work!


----------



## clubber01

daniellll.bee said:


> Dan, great progress since the last time i was on here! keep up the good work!


Any more pictures of your build??????


----------



## Dan_Mol

Bit of frame work up to suspend my lights from, 9 lights will be going up in total, first 3 up and wired in so can finally get rid of extension reel and site light.



















Excuse mess and wires, all still to clip to frame out of sight even tho ceiling will be boarded over time.

Light above the garage door took bit more working out, nice and snug for the door rolling up










Fuse board connected up, overkill put was as cheap as a smaller board whilst on offer so just lots of spare breakers.










Trunking to go back on, hiding SWA etc.

Finally had a clear up, Henry spent a good while sucking all the dust up so I could put a 1st coat of floor paint down, will do other side then shift everything out for a second coat over whole floor when next off work.


----------



## sfstu

looking sweeeet...:thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell

Very nice. Do the lights sit on the frame or are they secured to it?


----------



## 20vKarlos

Looking very good mate!


----------



## Dan_Mol

olliecampbell said:


> Very nice. Do the lights sit on the frame or are they secured to it?


Couple of screws hidden behind the bulb, supposed to be suspended from metal wire but don't have the height to do so.


----------



## Steveatbath

looks awesome... this motivated me to join the forum rather than just browse daily!


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , getting closer mate ! Congrats on that great job .


----------



## shudaman

:thumb:wow looking really smart dan!

couple of questions 
were did you get your roofing sheets from?
and the floor paint? ebay?
and your lights? lol
:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

shudaman said:


> :thumb:wow looking really smart dan!
> 
> couple of questions
> were did you get your roofing sheets from?
> and the floor paint? ebay?
> and your lights? lol
> :thumb:


Roof Sheets - Steadmans.co.uk
Lights - Surplus trade supplies (highly recommended)
Paint - eBay


----------



## RichS11

Yes, I love this!!


----------



## S3LDM

This garage is coming on well all credit to you my friend..there is a lot of hard work goes into a build like this that pictures only tell half the story..


----------



## Dan_Mol

Not been any updates for a while, all sockets wired, all nine lights wired, half floor painted but peeling so back to drawing board.

I moved everything into half the garage to paint half the floor, when it peeled I lost interest a bit. Today I finally decide to shift the full dumpy bag of sand, scaffolding, tools, rearrange the kitchen units.










Its finally a two car garage with two cars in tonight.

Need to sort:

Floor, now thinking a poured epoxy resin.
Exterior, thinking a wet dash render.
Roof, board internally after winter.


----------



## NornIron

Dan_Mol said:


> Its finally a two car garage with two cars in tonight.


:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

Looking very useable now mate must be a good feeling 
I am thinking of just goin straight for epoxy as well 
A nice light grey with blue flakes! 

Ive just been adding up the electrics bill,:wall: hopefully the last excpensive bit lol


----------



## GTISnoopy

I had no luck with paint in the past with the chemical reaction of the tyres and the tyres pinching the paint causing it to lift. Then having to redo it every couple of years. So this time im saying stuff the expense and going for porcelain tiles after seeing how they just take the abuse in my mates land rover workshop.


----------



## Dan_Mol

GF's dad was throwing away his of Wolf 1.5hp compressor due to not working. He's bought a new one so asked if I could have it...










£7.79 on a new regulator from MachineMart and its fixed, so going to order some air line and T pieces to run in the bottom section of my trunking. Put the compressor in the cupboard out of sight.


----------



## shudaman

Thats a touch! 
I should be buying me mates old one, it quite big though and might need to put it outside ina small shed lol
And if its out the way in a cupboard etc then it will be less noisey when its being used alot!


----------



## RabRS

Dan_Mol said:


> Bit of frame work up to suspend my lights from, 9 lights will be going up in total, first 3 up and wired in so can finally get rid of extension reel and site light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse mess and wires, all still to clip to frame out of sight even tho ceiling will be boarded over time.
> 
> Light above the garage door took bit more working out, nice and snug for the door rolling up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuse board connected up, overkill put was as cheap as a smaller board whilst on offer so just lots of spare breakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunking to go back on, hiding SWA etc.
> 
> Finally had a clear up, Henry spent a good while sucking all the dust up so I could put a 1st coat of floor paint down, will do other side then shift everything out for a second coat over whole floor when next off work.


Hi. Where did you get those lights from? I really want some of these for my garage project, as I've got 4 huge great Halogens just now which can't be good for my electric bill :lol:

Seeing this garage and some of the others on here has inspired me to get my finger out and sort mine out!


----------



## Dan_Mol

They are from Surplus Trade Supplies.


----------



## RabRS

Thank you very much!


----------



## Xorro

What floor paint is that? Is it sticking well and not peeling up?


----------



## RabRS

I've been searching for those lights and canny find em, what are they called so I can google em. :lol:


----------



## SuperColin

Very very nice garage !! Congrats !

Why not some PVC tiles like Swisstrax f e ?
I know it's bloody expensive...


----------



## Dan_Mol

Xorro said:


> What floor paint is that? Is it sticking well and not peeling up?


Peeling, not even doing the other half. Fine for walking on but pulling away with tyres.


----------



## Dan_Mol

RabRS said:


> I've been searching for those lights and canny find em, what are they called so I can google em. :lol:


JCC Linea suspended louvre light.


----------



## Dan_Mol

SuperColin said:


> Very very nice garage !! Congrats !
> 
> Why not some PVC tiles like Swisstrax f e ?
> I know it's bloody expensive...


If I go down the tile route it will be ceramic anti slip tiles not PVC. Just prefer the idea of paint / resin and paint hasn't worked so try the resin route.


----------



## ghost_walker

with the lights i know it's a bit of extra wiring, but why not have 3 switches and have them come on in rows? that way you don't need to have the all on at once if not needed?


----------



## RabRS

Dan_Mol said:


> JCC Linea suspended louvre light.


Thanks mate! :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

ghost_walker said:


> with the lights i know it's a bit of extra wiring, but why not have 3 switches and have them come on in rows? that way you don't need to have the all on at once if not needed?


That's how I've got them, 3 banks of 3. Front / Middle / Back

:thumb:


----------



## jendy

Nice garage...epic work


----------



## ghost_walker

Dan_Mol said:


> That's how I've got them, 3 banks of 3. Front / Middle / Back
> 
> :thumb:


great minds think alike then :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Been no real update for a while, as I've not been doing anything in the garage other than using it.

I aquired a tissue dispenser so put that up this morning:



Then thought about time I finally finished the kitchen cupboards so spent rest of day putting drawers together and fitting doors. Still need a bit of lining up and worktops on.



Was speaking with a resin floor company just before Christmas, waiting on a price, fingers crossed its not too scary and can get that done in the new year.


----------



## sfstu

that looks a very nice and clean, fresh area to work in...:thumb:
giving me good ideas for mine, love the blueroll dispenser...


----------



## shudaman

Looks really fresh, 
I will be intrested to here the out come of your resin floor 
Is it 2pack epoxy? U not thought about doing it yourself?


----------



## Dan_Mol

shudaman said:


> Looks really fresh,
> I will be intrested to here the out come of your resin floor
> Is it 2pack epoxy? U not thought about doing it yourself?


After the floor paint not sticking, after being sealed x3 then painted x3 I just want it done right. If something happend after a pro resin job then I can ring them to sort it.


----------



## MEH4N

Looks great so far bud


----------



## shudaman

Dan_Mol said:


> After the floor paint not sticking, after being sealed x3 then painted x3 I just want it done right. If something happend after a pro resin job then I can ring them to sort it.


Pain n the RS that !
What brand paint did u use and what sealer ? 
Did u acid etch it ?


----------



## sfstu

i've gotta ask, is lino not an option with garage flooring?


----------



## shudaman

sfstu said:


> i've gotta ask, is lino not an option with garage flooring?


I would say no if ur useing it as a "working" garage dont no if it will last long with axel stands, jack etc on it


----------



## Dan_Mol

sfstu said:


> i've gotta ask, is lino not an option with garage flooring?


Not for a used garage...

Oil and fluid spills will erode lino, and it says prolonged exposure to rain / sleet / snow can damage lino. So guessing if you park on it day in day out it won't last.


----------



## GTISnoopy

Maybe I missed it after rereading the thread, may i ask were did you get the trunking with the mains socket and boxes from as I want to do similar and that looks like decent quality trunking you have used.
Thanks
Geoff.


----------



## Dan_Mol

GTISnoopy said:


> Maybe I missed it after rereading the thread, may i ask were did you get the trunking with the mains socket and boxes from as I want to do similar and that looks like decent quality trunking you have used.
> Thanks
> Geoff.


Geoff it was from www.qvsdirect.com was cheapest place for it, not MK stuff as that was too expensive for me, but on a par quality wise IMO.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Dan_Mol said:


> Was speaking with a resin floor company just before Christmas, waiting on a price, fingers crossed its not too scary and can get that done in the new year.


Well they have got back to me today :doublesho

Prices from... £652.50 +VAT to £2250.00 +VAT

Glad I was sitting down, expected maybe half the cheapest quote, going to go back and use my haggling skills.


----------



## shudaman

Tbh mate I was expecting you to say £1000 
Are they all doing the same thing or has each company said different? 
What style/type have u had quoted?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Cheapest being 2 costs of grey x2 coats applied 24hrs apart. Most expensive being a total of 6 coats and decroative flakes, with a few other alternatives in between.

Spoke to cheapest again tonight and got down to £450 +VAT now tempted!


----------



## Clyde

Fantastic build buddy. Really enjoyed reading ths thread!


----------



## GTISnoopy

Dan_Mol said:


> Geoff it was from www.qvsdirect.com was cheapest place for it, not MK stuff as that was too expensive for me, but on a par quality wise IMO.


Thanks :thumb:

Your floor quotes are cheaper than I was expecting them to be.


----------



## Keir

Very nice dan, love that door.


----------



## Daz.

Just read this from beginning to end (upto now!)

Properly love it - I'm very impressed with how it's come along, the interior looks so clean already!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Garage is getting a bit more attention of late, with weather improving (odd days) I have got the outside rendered my side, need to run cable for two spot lights either side of the garage door before rendering the front.

Facia and guttering up, need to sort the down pipe into a gulley, then into the existing drain.

Starting to sort the path and garden around the garage, but as quick as I dig the foundation for a small retaining wall, the odd day of rain seems to fill it in before I get chance to pour concrete.

Need to decide what colour I'm going to paint the external walls also, can't decide so off to get a Sandtex tester pot or two from homebase at dinner today.

Will get some pictures and progress next time I'm out there.


----------



## organisys

Do the floor yourself!

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/epoxy-floor-paint.html

;-)


----------



## Dan_Mol

organisys said:


> Do the floor yourself!
> 
> http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/epoxy-floor-paint.html
> 
> ;-)


Think I will... just need to clean the old paint off so can get a good surface to start again with.

Will Acid etch bring off the existing floor paint, back to bare concrete?


----------



## shudaman

Really heavy duty stuff you might but tbh u might be on all 4s sanding as much off as possible


----------



## DCI RAZ

you can hire big floor sanders. thats what me and my boss did to do the workshop floor.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Outside now rendered, other than a bit above my workshop and neighbours side.

Painted back and side, front needs few more days to dry out, hopefully paint at weekend.





Also got cable ran and out the front for a PIR down lights either side of door.



Cable run in conduit in the roof space ready to be fitted after painting.

Also see in pic above small retaining wall and concrete found for rest of wall, that will be raised up and eventually paved when do the patio area.


----------



## 8c-red

DCI RAZ said:


> you can hire big floor sanders. thats what me and my boss did to do the workshop floor.


Any recomendations? HSS hire or something like that?

Bet it was super-messy?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Front now painted and ready for spot lights next.



Now highlights the need for a fresh driveway, never ending list!

Will now try and concentrate on the outside, gate into rear garden and then sort the raised path to side door.


----------



## Dank84

Awesome build! 

Have you thought about a polished concrete floor? I've seem a few YouTube videos and they look great!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Danny_vtr said:


> Awesome build!
> 
> Have you thought about a polished concrete floor? I've seem a few YouTube videos and they look great!


Cheers Danny.

If its the look I think you mean it has to be perfect and although my floor isn't bad it is by no means perfect.

Seen it done a lot in US garage builds.


----------



## Dan_Mol

PIR down lights installed on each pillar just to light up either side of door nothing else really. Installed LED GU10 bulbs will buy another to put in garage door opener so gives off same light when open door.



Spent most of weekend helping family members so not got much done this weekend other than lights.

Few roots to get out the garden area so I can grass it and sort the patio, pavement to garage is next job!


----------



## AlexJT

I'm in love with this garage!! Looks amazing! Please tell me there's a Ferrari in there!!


----------



## Dave182

Couple of plants like these under the lights and you're winning!

http://www.prestigeplants.co.uk/topiary.htm


----------



## sprocketser

Great looking !


----------



## jdquinn

Just had a quick flick through the entire post. The garage looks really well, nice and neat layout and I like the kitchen cupboards at the rear. I've seen people putting old carpet down in garages where they park the car to prevent the floor paint peeling but I'm guessing that's not an option seeing as you are on detailing world. 

Good work so far :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

AlexJT said:


> I'm in love with this garage!! Looks amazing! Please tell me there's a Ferrari in there!!


Thank you! Afraid not, maybe when I win the EuroMillions!



Dave182 said:


> Couple of plants like these under the lights and you're winning!
> 
> http://www.prestigeplants.co.uk/topiary.htm


Considered that, need to be fake as if I have to trim / sculpt them that's it gone by the roots with a chainsaw I can't do pruning!



jdquinn said:


> Just had a quick flick through the entire post. The garage looks really well, nice and neat layout and I like the kitchen cupboards at the rear. I've seen people putting old carpet down in garages where they park the car to prevent the floor paint peeling but I'm guessing that's not an option seeing as you are on detailing world.
> 
> Good work so far :thumb:


Thanks, the way I enter the garage to get my passenger side tight against the wall it would still peel where I turn. I would probably do it in a single as 99% of time you would hit the same spot.

Got few options but all so expensive so will stay as is for time being. Don't think my other half would be happy with me spending £xxxx on a garage floor!


----------



## shudaman

Lights really finish it off!!


----------

